

Steve Furber: why kids are turned off computing - abstractbill
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/interviews/360094/steve-furber-why-kids-are-turned-off-computing

======
gaius
I don't think that's true and that should be easy to prove: the books you will
read in GCSE English are below the level that any kid who likes reading will
have read independently - yet no-one worries that it is turning kids off
reading.

~~~
ZeroGravitas
That seems surprisingly generous towards GCSE English. I know one straight-A
student that I went to school with that swore he would never read another book
in his life after leaving his Higher English exam (Scottish equivalent of
A-level or whatever they are called these days). I'd imagine that if you
weren't already a reader then it wouldn't have fired you up to become one
either.

